# Help Finding Info on STB Mare, Do You Have Access to Databases?



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulation to your pruchase of a Standy! I'm hooked on the breed as well! Just simply amazing horses.

For a pedigree look-up, you can sign up for a free two day trial on 
PEDIGREE GURU - The online standardbred horse pedigree expert. 

Or you can contact the USTA (U.S. Trotting Association) and they can answer all of your questions about Standardbred horses and harness racing (614) 224-2291. You will need to provide her tattoo number on either her lip or neck. 

When I was looking for info on my Standy, I called Standardbred Canada and they faxed me all her racing records and pedigree. It was amazing!

The first Standy I got 3 years ago, I even got the name of the local track photographer and was able to order some racing pics of him! 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous by the way!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Very good looking STB mare! Her bloodlines are really good as well._

_WWA had really good advice._

_You might also be able to get a lead from the closest track to you as well by calling the office/going in (depending on how close). They could possibly print you off her race record, but I am not sure since she is an older mare. _


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah! Look what I found! 

Pathway: Horse Name/Tattoo Search

Her registered owners are listed on that page!!


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

You paied how much for a standie? Around here you cann get off the track standie for free and a fully trained out for lesss than $1000. I am glad to see someone else that is interested in the breed. I was never able to find out about my mare at 12 you can't read her freeze brand and we don't think Mooney was her registered name. I don't think canada has a database I can look up in, so it is great that you could find out about her.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Mooney--just contact Standardbred Canada, and you might be able to get some info._

_But of course without a name or tat number, you might be out of luck._

_Try clipping over her tattoo, and it might come out clearer. We do that in the winter so the judges can read them when they come into the race paddock. :wink:_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Might try, we tried it is the spring two years ago and no luck, maybe with the winter coat? We even called them with what we thought the brand was. She did race until she was 8 so there has to be recorded some where.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The program that WWA found the above mare in has a search that you can do if you are not sure of a letter/number in the tattoo._


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I am so excited! Thank you so much folks! Specifically WWA and VelvetsAB!! 



WWA said:


> Ah! Look what I found!
> 
> Pathway: Horse Name/Tattoo Search
> 
> Her registered owners are listed on that page!!


Hmm, this is an interesting find. Williams . . . in Hanover, PA. As in, Hanover Shoe Farms? If so, that's a real gem there. Did this mare breed at Hanover? allbreedpedigree has her foals out of Lindy Lane, Artsplace, and Victory Dream. I will need to investigate if they stood there. 



VelvetsAB said:


> _Very good looking STB mare! Her bloodlines are really good as well._
> 
> _WWA had really good advice._
> 
> _You might also be able to get a lead from the closest track to you as well by calling the office/going in (depending on how close). They could possibly print you off her race record, but I am not sure since she is an older mare. _


Thank you! I didn't know much about STB bloodlines, but I'm slowly learning there's something interesting in the bloodline department.  Her being older will prove to be an obstacle for sure. I never thought of calling the track, or even that they would be able to help. I will try that for sure. 



mooney said:


> You paied how much for a standie? Around here you cann get off the track standie for free and a fully trained out for lesss than $1000. I am glad to see someone else that is interested in the breed


I really enjoy talking to standie fans too! I don't think I've heard a bad thing about the breed yet. 

I got my girl fully-trained for F-R-E-E. Yes, amazing! The whole package for that price . . . whew. Granted, I had to fill out a 5 page application, send in references, etc. The day I was approved to take her home was one of the happiest days of my life.

I will take ALL suggestions. Thank you once again for helping out here. I feel like I'm on a detective case. :think:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Islandrea said:


> Hmm, this is an interesting find. Williams . . . in Hanover, PA. As in, Hanover Shoe Farms? If so, that's a real gem there. Did this mare breed at Hanover? allbreedpedigree has her foals out of *Lindy Lane, Artsplace, and Victory Dream*. I will need to investigate if they stood there.
> 
> Thank you! I didn't know much about STB bloodlines, but I'm slowly learning there's something interesting in the bloodline department.  Her being older will prove to be an obstacle for sure. I never thought of calling the track, or even that they would be able to help. I will try that for sure.


_Most horses that come from a breeding farm like Hanover Shoe (or Seelster, Blue Chip or Ambro [before they closed]) normally have the farm name in the horses name. -Name- Hanover...Ambro -Name-...-Name- Seelster...-Name- Blue Chip. However, I dont think Hanover has done this for a long time, though I think they still have it reserved so that only THEY can use that when naming a horse_

_Seelsters yearling barn....you can see everything has "Seelster" in it Seelster Farms_

_Blue Chip's 2009 sales Blue Chip Farms: 2009 Sales Yearlings Any horse that doesn't have the "Blue Chip" in it was most likely not a farm owned mare, so the foal could not have that prefix._

_Also, even if the studs you mentioned above (bolded) weren't stood at that particular farm, they probably sold some cooled/frozen semen to where ever your mare was at._

_Just look at some of the money that your mares lines have made!! You dont win races by being crappy. LOL. I cannot remember some other horses by those lines off the top of my head, but I can tell you that she would have made a great broodmare...one that my Grandparents would have love to had several years ago. _


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Well this explains all your knowledge in breeding farms, particularly STBs. Your grandparents were STB breeders? That is so neat! Did you nearly have no choice in what breed you would get into? 

Good points about the names. I don't think any of those stallions stood at Hanover, which makes sense with what you suggested. 

I'll keep digging. I would love to find some of her 'progeny' to see if there are similarities.


----------

